# What do the model numbers stand for?



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

Im looking at used Hymer A classes and im just wondering what the model number stands for... can you work out the number of berths or its length etc from its number? i.e. 544


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Shane

Noone has much idea mate..... Follow this link as they have more idea than most IMO .

http://www.dmiuk.com/

Keith


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Try looking at this which should help.

http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php


----------

